# Milan: Tomori torna un mese. Ufficiale.



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.

Il comunicato

AC Milan comunica che Fikayo Tomori è stato sottoposto ad un intervento in artroscopia del ginocchio sinistro per risolvere la lesione del menisco mediale occorsa ieri.

L'intervento, effettuato presso la Clinica La Madonnina, è perfettamente riuscito ed è stato eseguito dal Dr. Roberto Pozzoni con l'apporto dell'équipe del CTS (Centro di Traumatologia dello Sport) del Galeazzi alla presenza del Responsabile sanitario del Club, Stefano Mazzoni.

Fikayo sta bene e inizierà da subito il percorso riabilitativo. I tempi di recupero sono stimabili in trenta giorni.

*Le parole del giocatore via social:"Operazione riuscita oggi, con l'obiettivo di tornare in campo il prima possibile. Grazie a tutti per i messaggi di supporto. Ci vediamo presto".*


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...


Bhe adesso va assolutamente preso un difensore di livello e che sia disponibile ORA quindi non bailly o diallo.. Bremer Botman Ake o chi volete voi, basta che si chiuda nel giro di pochi giorni in modo da avere il difensore per la juve, quantomeno in panchina


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...


Stesso infortunio di Calabria lo scorso anno col man utd...Calabria tornò 35 giorni dopo l'operazione


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Gennaio 2022)

oh mai una volta che i tempi di recupero di un infortunio siano inferiori ai 30 giorni,MAI UNA


----------



## Blu71 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...


Ormai è evidente che i nostri calciatori non sono seguiti adeguatamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Stesso infortunio di Calabria lo scorso anno col man utd...Calabria tornò 35 giorni dopo l'operazione


un mesetto infatti, quindi salterà i due big match. Scelta folle di farlo giocare ier, folle.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...



Secondo la teoria della gravitazione universale all'interno di oggetti dotati di grande massa il tempo rallenta.

Questo accade ad esempio nei buchi neri e a MilanLab. In questo ultimo luogo il tempo cessa di avere importanza rallentando indefinitamente.


----------



## SoloMVB (14 Gennaio 2022)

Se quando non comunicano i tempi li perdiamo per 2 mesi minimo,ora che hanno comunicato pure ufficialmente,dovrei credere che ce la caviamo con 1 mese?Naaaaa,se ne parla per inizio Aprile.


----------



## admin (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...


.


----------



## kipstar (14 Gennaio 2022)

serve un difensore.......


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...


Ah beh, se c'è di mezzo un CTS siamo a cavallo!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Gennaio 2022)

A chi bisogna ringraziare ?
Al Pinolo in panchina che ha schierato l'unico difensore buono rimasto in una stupida partita di Coppa italia contro una squadretta ?
O agli imbecilli in dirigenza che non si sono mossi per tempo per sostituire l'infortunato Kjaer ? 

Oppure vogliamo dare l'ennesima colpa alla "sfiga",giusto per nascondere tutte le nostre lacune societarie ?


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...



Purtroppo ieri, per il come e dove si toccava, avevo già capito si fosse lesionato il mediale. Siamo sfortunati, c'è poco da fare. Ad ogni modo poteva anche andare peggio, al giorno d'oggi una lesione al menisco è meno grave di una lesione muscolare. Ora si fa una settimana di stampelle, dopo 15 giorni riprende a lavorare, dopo venti torna in gruppo, dopo 30 sei in campo.


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A chi bisogna ringraziare ?
> Al Pinolo in panchina che ha schierato l'unico difensore buono rimasto in una stupida partita di Coppa italia contro una squadretta ?
> O agli imbecilli in dirigenza che non si sono mossi per tempo per sostituire l'infortunato Kjaer ?
> 
> Oppure vogliamo dare l'ennesima colpa alla "sfiga",giusto per nascondere tutte le nostre lacune societarie ?



E che fai ragioni ogni partita con la paura che qualcuno si faccia male? Siamo sfortunati, c'è poco da fare. Ieri sera Florenzi doveva riposare, non può giocare ogni tre giorni, non ce la fa. E l'unico modo per farlo riposare era far giocare Tomori. 

Poi si può ragionare sul fatto che non abbiano ancora preso un difensore, per carità. Ma sul resto, il futuro e la sfortuna non si possono prevedere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E che fai ragioni ogni partita con la paura che qualcuno si faccia male? Siamo sfortunati, c'è poco da fare. Ieri sera Florenzi doveva riposare, non può giocare ogni tre giorni, non ce la fa. E l'unico modo per farlo riposare era far giocare Tomori.
> 
> Poi si può ragionare sul fatto che non abbiano ancora preso un difensore, per carità. Ma sul resto, il futuro e la sfortuna non si possono prevedere.


ma si dai se uno è disponibile può giocare. era riposato, non abbiamo più le coppe, non lo vedo un errore grave.
se si faceva male florenzi dicevamo la stessa cosa.
il punto è che noi siamo sempre in emergenza grazie alla nostra rosa di rottami, questo è grave.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> E che fai ragioni ogni partita con la paura che qualcuno si faccia male? Siamo sfortunati, c'è poco da fare. Ieri sera Florenzi doveva riposare, non può giocare ogni tre giorni, non ce la fa. E l'unico modo per farlo riposare era far giocare Tomori.
> 
> Poi si può ragionare sul fatto che non abbiano ancora preso un difensore, per carità. Ma sul resto, il futuro e la sfortuna non si possono prevedere.



Si,ma se permetti,fottesega di Florenzi.
Noi dovevamo proteggere l'unico giocatore decente rimasto in difesa.
Soprattutto dopo l'infortunio grave di kjaer e il covid che ha colpito Romagnoli.
E soprattutto in questo mese in cui andremo a giocarci la stagione,con tutte le partite di alta quota con Juve,Inter,ecc.ecc

E visto l'immobilismo societario,era proprio il caso di schierare Tomori,al rientro post covid,in una stupida partita di CI contro il genoa ?
E soprattutto,era proprio il caso di farlo giocare titolare per far riposare Florenzi ?


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si,ma se permetti,fottesega di Florenzi.
> Noi dovevamo proteggere l'unico giocatore decente rimasto in difesa.
> Soprattutto dopo l'infortunio grave di kjaer e il covid che ha colpito Romagnoli.
> E soprattutto in questo mese in cui andremo a giocarci la stagione,con tutte le partite di alta quota con Juve,Inter,ecc.ecc
> ...



Ma perchè mai Tomori che c'ha vent'anni devi andare a pensare che si deve lesionare il menisco, maddai. Poteva capitare a qualunque altro titolare, che facciamo giochiamo con la primavera? Il tuo discorso regge se il ragazzo fosse sceso in campo già con qualche problema, quello è rischiare per niente un giocatore. Ma Tomori stava bene, non c'è motivo per cui non doveva giocare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma perchè mai Tomori che* c'ha vent'anni devi andare a pensare che si deve lesionare il menisco*, maddai. Poteva capitare a qualunque altro titolare, che facciamo giochiamo con la primavera? Il tuo discorso regge se il ragazzo fosse sceso in campo già con qualche problema, quello è rischiare per niente un giocatore. Ma Tomori stava bene, non c'è motivo per cui non doveva giocare.



Con il nostro staff e con la nostra fortuna,ho paura anche per i ragazzi della primavera.
Ripeto,era l'unico buono (il migliore) che avevamo per il reparto difensivo.
Si poteva rischiare in una partita di CI contro una big o presunta tale,ma non contro il genoa.

Poi che sia il menisco,l'aduttore,il crociato...anche una botta in testa,per dire,ma perchè rischiare l'unico difensore che ti rimane ?
Piuttosto si lanciava un primavera se proprio volevi far risposare qualcuno.

Azzarola,questo sarebbe dovuto essere il nostro mese decisivo e ci ritroveremo senza i 2 centrali difensivi titolari,senza 2 centrocampisti titolari (o quasi) perchè partiti in Coppa d'africa e senza...............aspettiamo perché qualcun altro potrebbe infortunarsi da un momento all'altro!
e con la nostra fortuna si scontreranno Ibra-Giroud in allenamento,così ,giusto per completare l'opera !

PS pensa quando ho visto le formazioni titolari stavo anche maledicendo il pinolo per Maignan titolare.
E quando l'ho visto toccarsi la coscia mi sono trasformato in germano mosconi !


----------



## Jino (14 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Con il nostro staff e con la nostra fortuna,ho paura anche per i ragazzi della primavera.
> Ripeto,era l'unico buono (il migliore) che avevamo per il reparto difensivo.
> Si poteva rischiare in una partita di CI contro una big o presunta tale,ma non contro il genoa.
> 
> ...



Per la tua teoria ieri non dovevano giocare nemmeno Maignan, Theo, Tonali, Leao allora visto che non hanno alternative. Poi esci dalla coppa, e Pioli è un pirla che manda in campo primavera.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Anche il Milan conferma che Tomori rientrerà tra un mesetto. Il difensore, dunque, salterà anche il derby.
> 
> Il comunicato
> 
> ...


30 giorni che probabilmente diventeranno 60


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (14 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per la tua teoria ieri non dovevano giocare nemmeno Maignan, Theo, Tonali, Leao allora visto che non hanno alternative. Poi esci dalla coppa, e Pioli è un pirla che manda in campo primavera.



Non ci capiamo.
Con kajer,titolare,rotto fino al termine della stagione, e con Romagnoli fuori per covid,Tomori non lo rischi se non nelle partite che contano (tutte quelle del campionato).
Poi magari si faceva male contro lo Spezia eh,ma se non altro,a malincuore,lo accettavi.
Ma perderlo per oltre un mese per una partita inutile di coppa italia..

P.S Pioli ha rischiato di essere un "pirla" anche con la squadra titolare


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (15 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ci capiamo.
> Con kajer,titolare,rotto fino al termine della stagione, e con Romagnoli fuori per covid,Tomori non lo rischi se non nelle partite che contano (tutte quelle del campionato).
> Poi magari si faceva male contro lo Spezia eh,ma se non altro,a malincuore,lo accettavi.
> Ma perderlo per oltre un mese per una partita inutile di coppa italia..
> ...


Quello che non vuol capire mi sembri tu se non riesci a distinguere tra le varie tipologie di infortunio, un conto sono gli infortuni muscolari da sovraccarico di lavoro un’altro un menisco che poteva succedere anche in allenamento, te lo dico per esperienza personale che sono stato operato 3 volte ai ginocchi!


----------



## folletto (15 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A chi bisogna ringraziare ?
> Al Pinolo in panchina che ha schierato l'unico difensore buono rimasto in una stupida partita di Coppa italia contro una squadretta ?
> O agli imbecilli in dirigenza che non si sono mossi per tempo per sostituire l'infortunato Kjaer ?
> 
> Oppure vogliamo dare l'ennesima colpa alla "sfiga",giusto per nascondere tutte le nostre lacune societarie ?



Il fatto che Tomori abbia giocato col Genoa non è certo uno scandalo, anzi era la partita giusta per mettere minuti nella gambe dopo lo stop per il covid. L'assurdo è non aver già lavorato a fondo per sostituire Kjaer ed anche il fatto che si siano giocate 2 partite in 24 ore sullo stesso campo in pieno inverno.


----------

